# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  How To Set Stumps In Concrete

## buzza1

Hi all, 
This is my first post so pretty excited to be on here. 
I am in the process of planning/building my first extension from the ground up but am a little lost as to how to set the concrete stumps, Ive got 24 of them to do and am afraid that after setting the stumps at the right height etc in the holes with concrete underneath and around, they will sink a little into the wet concrete and i will lose my levels.    :confused: 
Is there any trick or advice any one of you good looking intelligent blokes can offer me. 
Many many Thanks
Chris

----------


## echnidna

They can sink sometimes (specially if the concrete is too wet)
Then it's pack them up time.

----------


## OBBob

Best is to make sure your concrete base is not too wet, you'll find that if you put a bit of extra concrete in and then tamp it down with the stump it will only sink so far. Then back fill around the stump with soil.  
Once they have set, hire a laser level and use squares of cement sheet and or bitumen dampcourse to pack up any that are a touch too low.

----------


## elphingirl

Chris, 
Our carpenter used stumps with a threaded steel rod in them - which helped in the case that you're talking about, but also - he said - if the hardwood joists shrink a bit and we get some creaking, then you can push the nuts up to tighten the bearers up, I realise that sounds very vague - we haven't had to do it yet.
Cheers

----------


## Bodgy

Jeez mate, I thought you were talking about cricket!

----------


## Bushmiller

Bodgy 
The pace at which so much cricket is played, you might as well be talking concrete. 
Chris 
Are you thinking of using timber or steel piers/stumps? 
Regards
Paul

----------


## DJ's Timber

For Bushmiller   

> I am in the process of planning/building my first extension from the ground up but am a little lost as to how to set the concrete stumps,

----------

